
Ask HN: Anyone still excited about Ruby and RoR? - wsieroci
Hi,<p>simple question: are you still excited about Ruby and RoR? If so, why?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
lastofus
I'm still excited about Python/Django, though everything I have to say about
it would be just as true for Ruby/RoR.

It's a great language to work with built on top of a solid framework that's
been around for a decade now, and will continue to be around for another 5-10
years easy. I don't think this can be said for anything in the Node ecosystem.

I can get a fully functioning app out the door very quick. These days I care
more about shipping and making money than I do playing with new
languages/frameworks. Also having a sane stable 3rd party ecosystem to draw
upon is amazing.

Unless there is a big technical benefit, I just don't see any good reason to
change to something else as I am too damn productive.

------
k__
When I was at university, everyone was switching to RoR web development, but
most people said it was a pain in production.

Also people who started their web-dev career with it seem to have gotten the
wrong picture of the web landscape. RoR is a highly integrated stack, but web-
dev mostly isn't, hence the JS fatigue posts I guess...

Well, the hype kids from university switched to mobile rather fast, as the
iPhone and Android came out, so no one I know is using RoR anymore.

But I think Fetlife (NSFW) is build on RoR.

I for myself think the times of big frameworks like RoR are over, with these
cool new package managers every language has.

